# DONE SERVING STR8 GAME. READY 2 SERV U



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*THAT'S RIGHT LAYITLOW I TOLD SUM FRIENDS FROM HOW HIGH AND BIG FISH VOL.33 SOON AS I WAS DONE SERVING THERE STR8 GAME PATNAS I WOULD COME 2 L.A AND PLAY!! :yes:
WELL I'M READY FELLAZ!! :yes: :thumbsup:

HERE'S ONLY HALF OF THE WORK I PUT IN ON THEM DUDES 2 THOSE THAT NEED PROOF!!
CLICK ON PIC OR THE HTTP # 2 WATCH VIDEO....*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=61r1FMcpRS4


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 13 2009, 03:01 PM~15968577
> *THAT'S RIGHT LAYITLOW I TOLD SUM FRIENDS FROM HOW HIGH AND BIG FISH VOL.33 SOON AS I WAS DONE SERVING THERE STR8 GAME PATNAS I WOULD COME 2 L.A AND PLAY!! :yes:
> WELL I'M READY FELLAZ!!  :yes: :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

put some bumpers on those cars


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Dec 13 2009, 03:13 PM~15968680
> *put some bumpers on those cars
> *


I SEE YOU NEVER HAD A HOPPER BUDDY!!! :0


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

yeah but i think you should find a way to get those inches with the bumpers why hop a half a car


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

yeah but i think you should find a way to get those inches with the bumpers why hop a half a car


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Dec 13 2009, 02:18 PM~15968712
> *yeah but i think you should find a way to get those inches with the bumpers  why hop a half a car
> *


*STREET FAME GOT CARS WITH BUMPERS ALSO PIMP...
IT'S JUST THE CARS I WENT 2 WAR WITH WE DECIDED 2 TAKE THEM OFF..
I LIKE 2 HIT THE BACK BUMPER NOT THE FRONT... IT HITS HELLA HARD WHEN UR DOING HIGH INCHES!! :yes:

DON'T TRIP I WILL POST SUM STREET HOPPERS WITH BUMPERS FOR YA.. THAT WAY U KNOW STREET FAME DOES IT ALL HOMIE..

UR OPION DOES COUNT HOMIE.. :thumbsup: BUT SUMTIMES U GOTTA DO WAT CHA GOTTA DO THESE DAYS 2 WIN.. EVEN IF IT'S TAKEING OFF UR FRONT BUMPER..*


----------



## laid back in a lac (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Dec 13 2009, 02:20 PM~15968721
> *yeah but i think you should find a way to get those inches with the bumpers  why hop a half a car
> *


how much for the white lac hat


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac_@Dec 13 2009, 04:44 PM~15968917
> *how much for the white lac hat
> *


sorry homie :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

YOU THE MAN WITH ALL THE 70" 75" CARS YOU ARE THE MAN ARE SINGLES ARE DOING MORE THEN YOU FUN BOY I DONT NO WHAT YOUR THINKING OR DRINKING BUT IT JUST GOT YOU GREEN LIGHT WITH THE HOLE HOW HIGH AND THE ALL STARS 4 BEING A FUN BOY MY FRIEND YOU A REAL SMART MAN


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 14 2009, 11:05 AM~15976984
> *U SAY I'M ONLY DOING 70/75 INCHES... :0 IT'S FUNNY HOW THEM SAME 70/75 INCHES BEAT EVERY CAR U BUILT FOR STR8 GAME C.C..
> THAT BLUE BERRY FLOAT CADILLAC!
> THAT RED BERRY FLOAT REGAL!
> ...


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 14 2009, 11:32 AM~15977774
> *U SAY I'M ONLY DOING 70/75 INCHES...  :0  IT'S FUNNY HOW THEM SAME 70/75 INCHES BEAT EVERY CAR U BUILT FOR STR8 GAME C.C..
> THAT BLUE BERRY FLOAT CADILLAC!
> THAT RED BERRY FLOAT REGAL!
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :0 :0


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 14 2009, 11:05 AM~15976984
> *U KNOW DAAMN WELL AIN'T NO SINGLE PUMP U GOT OR BUILT WILL EVER FUCK WITH ANY DOUBLE PUMP I GOT OR HAD.... :twak:
> COME ON NOW U STARTING 2 SOUND LIKE THE FUN BOY HERE PIMP!!*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

STREET FAME S.D!</span>
WAT IT REALLY DO...  [/b]


----------



## laid back in a lac (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 14 2009, 12:39 PM~15977830
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


x2


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 13 2009, 04:22 PM~15968741
> *STREET FAME GOT CARS WITH BUMPERS ALSO PIMP...
> IT'S JUST THE CARS I WENT 2 WAR WITH WE DECIDED 2 TAKE THEM OFF..
> I LIKE 2 HIT THE BACK BUMPER NOT THE FRONT... IT HITS HELLA HARD WHEN UR DOING HIGH INCHES!!  :yes:
> ...


not hatin as long as its fair so if the agreement is take them off then its fair :biggrin:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Dec 13 2009, 02:20 PM~15968721
> *yeah but i think you should find a way to get those inches with the bumpers  why hop a half a car
> *



GOOOD ONE I GOT BOTH BUMMPERS


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

TTT FOR STEFEEZY AND THE STREET FAME CREW PUTTING IN WORK FOR THE CITY


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 14 2009, 12:32 PM~15977774
> *U SAY I'M ONLY DOING 70/75 INCHES...  :0  IT'S FUNNY HOW THEM SAME 70/75 INCHES BEAT EVERY CAR U BUILT FOR STR8 GAME C.C..
> THAT BLUE BERRY FLOAT CADILLAC!
> THAT RED BERRY FLOAT REGAL!
> ...



DON'T WORRIE LIKE RAY SAY IM MAKE IT DO WHAT IT BABY IN THE WORD OF YOUR CAR NAME SUPERMAN AND LIKE MY FRONT END UP UP UP AND AWAY


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 13 2009, 02:01 PM~15968577
> *THAT'S RIGHT LAYITLOW I TOLD SUM FRIENDS FROM HOW HIGH AND BIG FISH VOL.33 SOON AS I WAS DONE SERVING THERE STR8 GAME PATNAS I WOULD COME 2 L.A AND PLAY!! :yes:
> WELL I'M READY FELLAZ!!  :yes: :thumbsup:
> 
> ...



WAS NOT IMPRESSED BY YOUR HOME MOVIE.AND PIC


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Dec 15 2009, 01:10 PM~15989170
> *DON'T WORRIE LIKE RAY SAY IM MAKE IT DO WHAT IT BABY IN THE WORD OF YOUR CAR NAME SUPERMAN AND LIKE MY FRONT END UP UP UP AND AWAY
> *


*WE WILL SEE...*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Dec 15 2009, 01:12 PM~15989198
> *WAS NOT IMPRESSED BY YOUR HOME MOVIE.AND PIC
> *


*I WAS'NT IMPRESSED THAT U NEVER GOT BACK 2 ME!!

HOW ABOUT U POST SUM VIDEO OR PIC, I BET THEY CAN'T HANG WITH MINE...*


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 15 2009, 08:49 PM~15993761
> *I WAS'NT IMPRESSED THAT U NEVER GOT BACK 2 ME!!
> 
> HOW ABOUT U POST SUM VIDEO OR PIC, I BET THEY CAN'T HANG WITH MINE...
> *



WHAT IT DO HOMIE!


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Dec 15 2009, 01:03 PM~15989103
> *GOOOD ONE I GOT BOTH BUMMPERS
> *



*YEA I GOT BOTH 2 AND IF HAVEING A FRONT BUMPER IS UR EXCUSE 2 GETTIN SERVED!
THAN I WILL PULL ANY ONE OF THESE UP ON U WITH OUT A PROBLEM!!*
<img src=\'http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x23/FASHOKENNELS/img1248850270130.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x23/FASHOKENNELS/img1247463063306.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x23/FASHOKENNELS/img1247463062829.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x23/FASHOKENNELS/img1260935821342.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

*U SHOULD HAVE DONE SUM RESEARCH BEFORE SPEAKING 2 A REAL S.D STREET RIDA JUAN!!!
I GOT RIDAZ PIMP, DIFFERENT SHAPES AND SIZES...  
I AIN'T KNEW 2 THIS I AM TRUE 2 THIS PIMP JUICE...*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Dec 15 2009, 08:58 PM~15993871
> *WHAT IT DO HOMIE!
> *


*NOTHING MUCH PIMP JUICE... :biggrin: 
JUST TRYING 2 PUT IT DOWN FOR THE TOWN...  
AND STILL WONDERING WHY U PICK ON ME OUTTA ALL PEOPLE FROM S.D.. :cheesy: 

WATS UP WITH U?? :cheesy: 
WHERE U BEEN AT? :dunno:
I BEEN LOOKING FOR U AND DARREL IN THE DAYLIGHT WITH A FLASHLIGHT!!  
I THOUGHT U AND DARREL WAS READY FOR SUM BUMPER ACTION!! :biggrin: *


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 15 2009, 09:10 PM~15994028
> *NOTHING MUCH PIMP JUICE...  :biggrin:
> JUST TRYING 2 PUT IT DOWN FOR THE TOWN YADAMEAN...
> 
> ...


IVE HAD TO GO OUT OF TOWN I TRAVEL ALOT WITH ME COMPANY GETTING READY FOR THE 1ST HOPE WE CAN HAVE A GOOD HOP ARE U READY


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 15 2009, 09:06 PM~15993973
> *YEA I GOT BOTH 2 AND IF HAVEING A FRONT BUMPER IS UR EXCUSE 2 GETTIN SERVED!
> THAN I WILL PULL ANY ONE OF THESE UP ON U WITH OUT A PROBLEM!!
> <img src=\'http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x23/FASHOKENNELS/img1248850270130.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...



MABE I SHOULD HAVE BUT THAT NEVER BEEN MY STYLE I PULL UP ON ANY AND EVERBODY THAT MY GET DOWN


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Dec 15 2009, 09:14 PM~15994061
> *IVE HAD TO GO OUT OF TOWN I TRAVEL ALOT WITH ME COMPANY GETTING READY FOR THE 1ST HOPE WE CAN HAVE A GOOD HOP ARE U READY
> *



*MONEY 1ST AND HOPPIN LAST PIMP I CAN DIG THAT!!

HELL YEA I'M READY PIMP JUICE, I GOTTA STAY READY SO I DON'T HAVE 2 GET READY OUT HERE IN ****..
I CAN'T LET THESE STR8 GAMERS TAKE MY TITLE.. :no:

DON'T TRIP BACK BUMPER JUAN WERE GONNA HAVE SUM FUN PIMP.. :h5: THAN IM GOING STRAIGHT AFTER UR BOY... "DARREL"*


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 15 2009, 09:06 PM~15993973
> *YEA I GOT BOTH 2 AND IF HAVEING A FRONT BUMPER IS UR EXCUSE 2 GETTIN SERVED!
> THAN I WILL PULL ANY ONE OF THESE UP ON U WITH OUT A PROBLEM!!
> <img src=\'http://i183.photobucket.com/albums/x23/FASHOKENNELS/img1248850270130.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...



YOUR CARS LOOK CLEAN SURE THEM ANIT NO LA CARS :biggrin: AND BY THE WAY THOSE BUMMPER LOOK MIGHTY CLEAN LIKE THEY ANIT HIT NO GROUND.


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Dec 15 2009, 09:16 PM~15994092
> *MABE I SHOULD HAVE BUT THAT NEVER BEEN MY STYLE I PULL UP ON ANY AND EVERBODY THAT MY GET DOWN
> *


*NAA... U DID THE RIGHT THANG G!!!
SERVE EVERYBODY WHEN U GET A CHANCE..
THAT'S HOW U GET THAT STREET FAME!!

BUT U PICKED ON ME FOR NO REASON AT ALL... :tears:
NOW I GOTTA SERVE YA, AND I DON'T WONT 2.... :biggrin: :thumbsup:

BUT I SEE UR A LOWRIDER BULLY*


----------



## SWITCH_TALKIN (Nov 11, 2008)

*LAUGHIN MY MUTHAFUCKIN ASS OFF!!! (LAMMFAO)!!!!!

IS IT ME OR THIS NIKKA TRYIN TO MAKE FRIENDS*


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

*"MABE I SHOULD HAVE BUT THAT NEVER BEEN MY STYLE I PULL UP ON ANY AND EVERBODY THAT MY GET DOWN"

"IVE HAD TO GO OUT OF TOWN I TRAVEL ALOT WITH ME COMPANY GETTING READY FOR THE 1ST HOPE WE CAN HAVE A GOOD HOP ARE U READY"*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Dec 15 2009, 09:22 PM~15994170
> *YOUR CARS LOOK CLEAN SURE THEM ANIT NO LA CARS :biggrin:  AND BY THE WAY THOSE BUMMPER LOOK MIGHTY CLEAN LIKE THEY ANIT HIT NO GROUND.
> *


*YEA THE TREY CAME FROM L.A... DON'T GET IT WRONG I LOVE L.A CITY AND I LOVE YA'LL BITCHES!!
I NEED A L.A BABY MAMA GOT DAAMN IT!! :biggrin: 

HIT NO GROUND...
LIKE I SAID BACK BUMPER JUAN.. I AM THE S.D KING WHEN IT COMES 2 THIS HOPPIN SHIT!
IF IT DON'T HOP I DON'T WANT IT AND I DON'T GIVE A DAAMN HOW CLEAN IT IS...

HERE SHE IS TESTING TESTING JUST IN CASE S*UM CAT THINK SHE IS FOR LOOKS ONLY.. :biggrin: HAD 2 GET THE BUGS OUT... :uh:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 15 2009, 09:26 PM~15994210
> *NAA... U DID THE RIGHT THANG G!!!
> SERVE EVERYBODY WHEN U GET A CHANCE..
> THAT'S HOW U GET THAT STREET FAME!!
> ...


I THINK I NO WHO U ARE AND I HEARD U THE MAN OUT THERE AND I JUST FEEL IM THE MAN OUT HERE IM TRYN TO GET THAT STREET FAME TOOLIKE U SAID TO ME THE OTHER DAY IF U TALK TO TALK U GOT TO WALK THE WALK IF I GET BROKE OFF THE HOPPIN


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> *YEA I GOT BOTH 2 AND IF HAVEING A FRONT BUMPER IS UR EXCUSE 2 GETTIN SERVED!
> THAN I WILL PULL ANY ONE OF THESE UP ON U WITH OUT A PROBLEM!!*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

:x: ummmm


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SWITCH_TALKIN_@Dec 15 2009, 09:26 PM~15994220
> *LAUGHIN MY MUTHAFUCKIN ASS OFF!!! (LAMMFAO)!!!!!
> 
> IS IT ME OR THIS NIKKA TRYIN TO MAKE FRIENDS
> ...



*I DON'T KNOW SWITCH TALKIN? :dunno: U KNOW HIM BETTER THAN I DO. U TELL ME? :biggrin: 

IMMA KOOL DUDE WITH A KOOL ATTITUDE SO ME AND JUAN IS ALL GOOD!! 
BUT I AM GOING 2 SERVE HIM ATLEAST TWICE FOR TRYING 2 BE A LOWRIDER BULLY!*


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 15 2009, 09:38 PM~15994362
> *I DON'T KNOW SWITCH TALKIN?  :dunno:  U KNOW HIM BETTER THAN I DO. U TELL ME? :biggrin:
> 
> IMMA KOOL DUDE WITH A KOOL ATTITUDE SO ME AND JUAN IS ALL GOOD!!
> ...




TRUST DONT NEED NO FREIND IN SD :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Dec 15 2009, 09:35 PM~15994311
> *I THINK I NO WHO U ARE AND I HEARD U THE MAN OUT THERE AND I JUST FEEL IM THE MAN OUT HERE IM TRYN TO GET THAT STREET FAME TOOLIKE U SAID TO ME THE OTHER DAY IF U TALK TO TALK U GOT TO WALK THE WALK IF I GET BROKE OFF THE HOPPIN
> *



*DON'T FEEL UR THE MAN PIMP.... KNOW UR THE MAN OUT THERE!!!

YA GOTTA GET CHA STREET FAME UP SUM HOW PIMP..
AND TRUST ME UR NAME HAS BEEN TRAVELING AROUND THE WHOLE S.D THE LAST COUPLE OF DAYS.. SO UR FAME IS FA $HO GROWING.. NOW ALL U HAVE 2 DO IS SERVE A S.D FACTOR LIKE MYSELF OR ANOTHER AND UR OWN PIMP JUICE!! :biggrin: *


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Dec 15 2009, 09:43 PM~15994411
> *TRUST DONT NEED NO FREIND IN SD :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*
HEY I'M CLOSER 2 THE BOARDER... U SHOULD WANT A S.D FRIEND!!  
WELL I NEED SUM MORE L.A FRIENDS GOT DAAMN IT.. :biggrin: *


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 15 2009, 09:44 PM~15994414
> *DON'T FEEL UR THE MAN PIMP.... KNOW UR THE MAN OUT THERE!!!
> 
> YA GOTTA GET CHA STREET FAME UP SUM HOW PIMP..
> ...



WELL LET THE SWITCHCORDS BE PLUG IN


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Dec 15 2009, 09:38 PM~15994355
> *:x: ummmm
> *


 :guns: :burn:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Dec 15 2009, 09:38 PM~15994355
> *:x: ummmm
> *


*WATS THAT FOR PIMP?
I SAID THE TREY CAME FROM L.A. BUT PLEASE BELEAVE SHE HOPPIN LIKE A S.D TREY!!!

DON'T MAKE ME COME AND SEE U NEXT.. :0 

I AIN'T SUGG, I WILL COME AND GIVE U SUMTHIN NICE..
RIGHT BACK AT CHA..:x:*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Dec 15 2009, 09:46 PM~15994440
> *WELL LET THE SWITCHCORDS BE PLUG IN
> *


*THEY ALREADY IS PIMP...
SEE YA SOON...
AND ASK DARREL IS HE READY 2 STEP UP 2 THE PLATE SINCE HE WAS TALKING THAT SHIT FOR U??*


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> > *YEA I GOT BOTH 2 AND IF HAVEING A FRONT BUMPER IS UR EXCUSE 2 GETTIN SERVED!
> > THAN I WILL PULL ANY ONE OF THESE UP ON U WITH OUT A PROBLEM!!*
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 15 2009, 09:51 PM~15994502
> *THEY ALREADY IS PIMP...
> SEE YA SOON...
> AND ASK DARREL IS HE READY 2 STEP UP 2 THE PLATE SINCE HE WAS TALKING THAT SHIT FOR U??
> *



WELL DO :thumbsup:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Dec 15 2009, 09:51 PM~15994505
> *YES SIR THREE PUMPS TA THE NOSE WHEN WE REDID IT WHEN I WAS WORKIN 4 JOEY  A COUPLE YEARS AGO THAT GUY KNOWS HIS SHIT
> *


*TRUTH IS WE CUT ALL THAT SHIT OUT, STREET FAME CUSTOMS DON'T HOP WITH 3 TA THE NOSE,DAT SHIT DON'T WORK FOR US!!
WE HIT THE SWITCH ANYWAY AND THAT SHIT DID 40 INCHES.
WE RE RACKED IT,AND PUT 2 STREET FAME PUMPS 2 THE NOSE AND SUM OTHER SHIT. NOW SHE HITS EASY 70 PLUS!!

NO DISRESPECT 2 JOEY BUT WE REDID THAT TREY BECAUSE THAT TRIPLE PUMP SHIT DON'T WORK!!*


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 15 2009, 09:50 PM~15994482
> *WATS THAT FOR PIMP?
> I SAID THE TREY CAME FROM L.A. BUT PLEASE BELEAVE SHE HOPPIN LIKE A S.D TREY!!!
> 
> ...


ma bad i hit the wrong key, but we can hopp fa$ho aint nothing like 2 clean 63s up in da air :h5:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Dec 15 2009, 09:46 PM~15994447
> *:guns:  :burn:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG BEAR63_@Dec 15 2009, 10:30 PM~15995009
> *ma bad i hit the wrong key, but we can hopp fa$ho aint nothing like 2 clean 63s up in da air :h5:
> *


*WELL GOOD LOOKING OUT PIMP, I THOUGHT U WERE GOING CUTT THOAT ON ME FOR A SEC.. :yes:

I GOTTA GIVE PROPS WHEN DUE HOMIE AND THAT TREY OF URS STREET FAME CREDIT IS UP INDEED RIGHT NOW... :yes: 
UR NAME IS RINGING ALL IN THE S.D!!! REAL SHIT.COM

I HEAR U CALLED OUT SUGG FROM STR8 GAME AND HE NEVER GOT BACK AT CHA... :rofl:

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK PIMP JUICE AND DON'T TRIP IMMA COME AND FUCK WIT MY MO VALLEY PATNAS AFTER I'M DONE KNOCKING DOWN SUM OTHER IMPORTANT DOORS...*


----------



## orangekist (Dec 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Dec 15 2009, 01:12 PM~15989198
> *WAS NOT IMPRESSED BY YOUR HOME MOVIE.AND PIC
> *


SHIT GET USE TO IT THIS IS WHAT HE DOES ACT LIKE HE DONE REALLY DID SOMETHING AND ACT LIKE HE'S WON EVERY HOP IN SAN DIEGO.


----------



## orangekist (Dec 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Dec 15 2009, 09:46 PM~15994440
> *WELL LET THE SWITCHCORDS BE PLUG IN
> *


SHIT HE SAID WE LOST SUNDAY AND THERE WASNT EVEN A FUCKN CAR IN FRONT OF HIM


----------



## orangekist (Dec 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 15 2009, 10:45 PM~15995166
> *WELL GOOD LOOKING OUT PIMP, I THOUGHT U WERE GOING CUTT THOAT ON ME FOR A SEC.. :yes:
> 
> I GOTTA GIVE PROPS WHEN DUE HOMIE AND THAT TREY OF URS STREET FAME CREDIT IS UP INDEED RIGHT NOW...  :yes:
> ...


STRAIGHTG MUST REALLY MEAN THAT MUCH TO YOU, YOU CAN NOT KEEP STRAIGHTG OUT OF YOUR MOUTH FOR ONE POST.


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Dec 15 2009, 10:52 PM~15995226
> *SHIT GET USE TO IT THIS IS WHAT HE DOES ACT LIKE HE DONE REALLY DID SOMETHING AND ACT LIKE HE'S WON EVERY HOP IN SAN DIEGO.
> *


* HEY WAT IT DO FREDDY... :biggrin: 
WELL SHIT POST SUM THAT I LOST THAN...
PICS AND VIDEO DON'T LIE... :no:*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Dec 15 2009, 10:56 PM~15995260
> *STRAIGHTG MUST REALLY MEAN THAT MUCH TO YOU, YOU CAN NOT KEEP STRAIGHTG OUT OF YOUR MOUTH FOR ONE POST.
> *


*MAN I WAS JUST TELLING THE MAN HIS NAME WAS RINGING BECAUSE HE CALLED SUGG OUT AND HE DID'NT RESPOND...
AM I LIEING?

TRUTH IS I'M DONE BEATING U GUYS...
I'M READY 2 PUT IN WORK FOR MY CITY.,., REMEMBER I DON'T GO OUTTA TOWN AND PUT IN WORK*


----------



## orangekist (Dec 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 15 2009, 11:00 PM~15995288
> * HEY WAT IT DO FREDDY...  :biggrin:
> WELL SHIT POST SUM THAT I LOST THAN...
> PICS AND VIDEO DON'T LIE... :no:
> *



TOP OF THE NIGHT TO YOU BROTHA. AND YES I CAN POST THAT FOR YOU TOMORROW WHEN I GET TO WORK. SORRY IM NOT ON MY COMPUTER AT WORK.
BUT YES I CAN POST THAT FOR YOU, YOU HAVE NOT WON EVERY HOP AGAINST STRAIGHT G. AS A MATTER OF FACT I CAN GIVE YOU THE ONE WHEN SUGE GOT STUCK WHICH HE SAID YOU GOT AND WHEN DONALD BROKE THAT WAS A CELEBRATION I WAS WATCHING THAT OTHER NIGHT. BUT A WIN IS A WIN I GUESS


----------



## orangekist (Dec 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 15 2009, 11:03 PM~15995307
> *MAN I WAS JUST TELLING THE MAN HIS NAME WAS RINGING BECAUSE HE CALLED SUGG OUT AND HE DID'NT RESPOND...
> AM I LIEING?
> 
> ...


NO YOU DONT. I WILL SAY YES YOU DID PUT OIN WORK WITH THE BLACK CUTTY BUT THAT WAS THEN. SHIT I'VE BEEN TO LA IN MY GREEN LINCOLN AND BEEN ON BIG FISH WHO GIVES A FUCK AND YES I'VE BEEN MORE THEN ONCE.</span> AND ALWAYS REP SD SO DONT ACT LIKE YOU THE ONLY ***** THAT'S GOING TO GO TO LA AND PU TIN WORK. JUST LIKE STRAIGHTG WILL BE THERE THIS YEAR.


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Dec 15 2009, 10:54 PM~15995249
> *SHIT HE SAID WE LOST SUNDAY AND THERE WASNT EVEN A FUCKN CAR IN FRONT OF HIM
> *


*UR RIGHT THERE WAS'NT A CAR INFRONT OF ME BECAUSE U ****** DID'NT SHOW UP ON A CHARGER WINNING SUNDAY NIGHT. COME ON NOW!!

I STILL GAVE IT UP 2 THE CROWD AND THE CHARGER WIN...
AND DON'T ACT LIKE I DON'T SPEAK ON STR8 GAME IN THE TOWN ALSO!!*


*PS. IF U GUYS ADMIT I WON THE WAR IS OVER!!*


----------



## orangekist (Dec 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FA RIDAZ_@Dec 15 2009, 11:03 PM~15995307
> *MAN I WAS JUST TELLING THE MAN HIS NAME WAS RINGING BECAUSE HE CALLED SUGG OUT AND HE DID'NT RESPOND...
> AM I LIEING?
> 
> ...


ALL THIS FUCKN NONSENSE IS STARTING TO BECOME FUCKN BS FOR REAL KEEP IT 100


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Dec 15 2009, 11:06 PM~15995322
> *NO YOU DONT. I WILL SAY YES YOU DID PUT OIN WORK WITH THE  BLACK CUTTY BUT THAT WAS THEN. SHIT I'VE BEEN TO LA IN MY GREEN LINCOLN AND BEEN ON BIG FISH WHO GIVES A FUCK AND YES I'VE BEEN MORE THEN ONCE.</span> AND ALWAYS REP SD SO DONT ACT LIKE YOU THE ONLY ***** THAT'S GOING TO GO TO LA AND PU TIN WORK. JUST LIKE STRAIGHTG WILL BE THERE THIS YEAR.
> *


*I KNOW U HAVE WENT AND PUT IN MUCH WORK FRED...
WHEN I SPEAK ON STR8 GAME U KNOW WHO IM TALKING ABOUT.

THEY SAID I NEVER PUT IN WORK FOR THE TOWN, WE WILL SEE WHO DOES WAT THIS YEAR!!*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Dec 15 2009, 11:08 PM~15995331
> *
> 
> ALL THIS FUCKN NONSENSE IS STARTING TO BECOME FUCKN BS FOR REAL KEEP IT 100
> *





*TELL ME WAT AM I NOT KEEPING 100 AND I WILL STOP MY NIGG.. REAL SHIT.COM*


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)

*AINT SHIT OVER I TOLD YR ASS THIS GAME DON'T STOP!

IMA BREAK YR ASS OFF THIS SUNDAY! U BETTER NOT BE A NO SHOW... AS A MATTER OF FACT I'M READY TO SERVE YR ASS B 4 SUNDAY LET ME KNOW BIG MOUTH!!!*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Dec 15 2009, 10:54 PM~15995249
> *SHIT HE SAID WE LOST SUNDAY AND THERE WASNT EVEN A FUCKN CAR IN FRONT OF HIM
> *


*
U DID HEAR ME TALK 2 THE CAMARA AND CROWD RIGHT??
I SAID THIS IS FOR STR8 GAME NOT SHOWING UP..
THERE FOR I JUST KNEW U GUYS WOULD BE THERE..*


----------



## orangekist (Dec 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 15 2009, 11:11 PM~15995345
> *I KNOW U HAVE WENT AND PUT IN MUCH WORK FRED...
> WHEN I SPEAK ON STR8 GAME U KNOW WHO IM TALKING ABOUT.
> 
> ...


WE ALL KNOW IM DOWN RIGHT NOW BUT FUCK I DONE HAD A FEW HEADS FROM THE CLUB HIT ME AND DONT UNDERSTAND WHY STRAIGHTGAME IS ALWAYS BEING TALKED ABOUT. FUCK MENTION THE NAMES YOU TALKING TO THEN BECAUSE YOU'RE TALKING TO THE ENTIRE CLUB. SUGE IS ON HERE NOW SO SHIT CALL HIM OUT </span> HE SAID HE READY


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Dec 15 2009, 10:16 PM~15995387
> *WE ALL KNOW IM DOWN RIGHT NOW BUT FUCK I DONE HAD A FEW HEADS FROM THE CLUB HIT ME AND DONT UNDERSTAND WHY STRAIGHTGAME IS ALWAYS BEING TALKED ABOUT. FUCK MENTION THE NAMES YOU TALKING TO THEN BECAUSE YOU'RE TALKING TO THE ENTIRE CLUB. SUGE IS ON HERE NOW SO SHIT CALL HIM OUT </span> HE SAID HE READY
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## orangekist (Dec 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 15 2009, 11:17 PM~15995395
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


DAMN THAT FUCKN DEUCE IS WORKING


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@Dec 15 2009, 11:13 PM~15995368
> *LIKE I TOLD U ALREADY I RETIRED UR HOW HIGH REGAL AND I DON'T MIND RETIRING MR. MALIBU STUCK...
> UR REGAL LOOKED JUST AS WET WHEN IT GOT OUT THE PAINT SHOP ALSO..
> NOW LOOK AT THIS PIECE OF SHIT AFTER A COUPLE OF LOSES AGAINST STEFEEZY...
> ...


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 15 2009, 10:18 PM~15994858
> *TRUTH IS WE CUT ALL THAT SHIT OUT, STREET FAME CUSTOMS DON'T HOP WITH 3 TA THE NOSE,DAT SHIT DON'T WORK FOR US!!
> WE HIT THE SWITCH  ANYWAY AND THAT SHIT DID 40 INCHES.
> WE RE RACKED IT,AND PUT 2 STREET FAME PUMPS 2 THE NOSE AND SUM OTHER SHIT. NOW SHE HITS EASY 70 PLUS!!
> ...


we did wat the custemer wanted an that car was smashin the bumper last time i saw it an not no 40ds eithere :uh:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kerncountyhopper_@Dec 15 2009, 11:20 PM~15995426
> *we did wat the custemer wanted an that car was smashin the bumper last time i saw it an not no 40ds eithere :uh:
> *


*OH MY BAD THE PIMP....
MAYBE THE PUMP HEADS WERE NO GOOD, BUT SHE WAS CHIPPIN WHEN I GOT HER..

I WOULD LIKE 2 SEE SUM OLD VIDEOS BECAUSE I HEARD SHE WAS WORKING ALSO,
BUT NO ONE NEVER ONCE 2 SHOW ME FOOTAGE..*


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Dec 15 2009, 10:19 PM~15995412
> *DAMN THAT FUCKN DEUCE IS WORKING
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 15 2009, 11:22 PM~15995445
> *OH MY BAD THE PIMP....
> MAYBE THE PUMP HEADS WERE NO GOOD, BUT SHE WAS CHIPPIN WHEN I GOT HER..
> 
> ...


its all good dogie let me digem up


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Dec 15 2009, 11:16 PM~15995387
> * WHY STRAIGHTGAME IS ALWAYS BEING TALKED ABOUT. FUCK MENTION THE NAMES YOU TALKING TO THEN BECAUSE YOU'RE TALKING TO THE ENTIRE CLUB. SUGE IS ON HERE NOW SO SHIT CALL HIM OUT </span> HE SAID HE READY
> *


*COME ON NOW FRED...
ALL OF S.D KNOW THE WHOLE STORY, ATLEAST 10 PLUS MEMBERS OF URS TALKED DOWN ON A PIMP LOWRIDER CAREER... WHEN THEY THOUGHT I WAS DOWN AND WASHED UP REMEMBER?
SO OFCOURSE I TALK 2 THE WHOLE CLUB AT TIMES. THE COOL STR8 GAMERS NO WHO THEY ARE AND I WOULD NEVER PULL A CAR UP ON THEM.

THIS IS ON EVERY HOPPER I OWN & EVERY BIG FISH DVD I'M ON...

















NOW THAT THE WAR IS OVER AND MY POINT HAS BEEN PROVEN.
THE STICKERS ARE COMING OFF AND NOW I'M A FULL TIME STREET FAMER!

PS. IF U GUYS WOULD JUST LEAVE ME ALONE I CAN MOVE ON 2 THE NEXT CLUB,SHOP OR PERSON..*


----------



## kerncountyhopper (Dec 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 15 2009, 11:23 PM~15995458
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


wat up dogie :h5: the first is gonna b off the chian :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)

*IMA BREAK U THE FUCK OFF THIS WEEKEND OR MAYBE EVEN SOONER WHAT IT DO BIG MOUTH FUCK IT U WANNA HOP TOMORROW?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????*


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

i got the camera ready.. :0


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Dec 15 2009, 11:38 PM~15995563
> *i got the camera ready.. :0
> *


============
*
THAT ****** MOUTH IS READY, WHAT ABOUT HIS CAR????

I'M CALLING YR ASS OUT ALL WEEK FO SHO, FUCK SUNDAY LETS DO THIS SHIT TOMORROW*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@Dec 15 2009, 11:37 PM~15995556
> *NAA... NOT 2MORROW BIG SUGG!!
> I'M CHEATING 2MORROW.. I'M SUPPOSE 2 BE IN ORANGE COUNTY!! U KNOW DIEGO SMALL!! :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)

*YEA ***** KEEP TUCKING YR TAIL, I THOUGHT U STAY READY.... I GUESS THAT'S MORE OF YOUR BULLSHIT! *


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@Dec 15 2009, 11:48 PM~15995626
> *YEA ***** KEEP TUCKING YR TAIL, I THOUGHT U STAY READY.... I GUESS THAT'S MORE OF YOUR BULLSHIT!
> *



*COME ON NOW U KNOW DAAMN WELL IM READY AND I NEVER TUCK TAIL... :nono:

I SAID I'M ON CHEATERS 2MORROW, I GOT A BIG BOTTY BITCH FROM THE DIRTY SOUTH WITH SUM BIG ASS LIPS COMING 2 DO WAT SHE SUPPOSE 2 DO.. :rant: :biggrin: 

DON'T TRIP WE IN THE SAME CITY, I AIN'T GOING NO WHERE BUT 2 MY FOLKS HONEY COMB HIDE OUT FOR THE DAY!!! :biggrin: :cheesy:  *


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Dec 15 2009, 10:52 PM~15995226
> *SHIT GET USE TO IT THIS IS WHAT HE DOES ACT LIKE HE DONE REALLY DID SOMETHING AND ACT LIKE HE'S WON EVERY HOP IN SAN DIEGO.
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Dec 15 2009, 11:06 PM~15995322
> *NO YOU DONT. I WILL SAY YES YOU DID PUT OIN WORK WITH THE  BLACK CUTTY BUT THAT WAS THEN. SHIT I'VE BEEN TO LA IN MY GREEN LINCOLN AND BEEN ON BIG FISH WHO GIVES A FUCK AND YES I'VE BEEN MORE THEN ONCE.</span> AND ALWAYS REP SD SO DONT ACT LIKE YOU THE ONLY ***** THAT'S GOING TO GO TO LA AND PU TIN WORK. JUST LIKE STRAIGHTG WILL BE THERE THIS YEAR.
> *


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

:0


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by orangekist_@Dec 15 2009, 11:16 PM~15995387
> *WE ALL KNOW IM DOWN RIGHT NOW BUT FUCK I DONE HAD A FEW HEADS FROM THE CLUB HIT ME AND DONT UNDERSTAND WHY STRAIGHTGAME IS ALWAYS BEING TALKED ABOUT. FUCK MENTION THE NAMES YOU TALKING TO THEN BECAUSE YOU'RE TALKING TO THE ENTIRE CLUB. SUGE IS ON HERE NOW SO SHIT CALL HIM OUT </span> HE SAID HE READY
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 15 2009, 11:20 PM~15995421
> *LIKE I TOLD U ALREADY I RETIRED UR HOW HIGH REGAL AND I DON'T MIND RETIRING MR. MALIBU STUCK...
> UR REGAL LOOKED JUST AS WET WHEN IT GOT OUT THE PAINT SHOP ALSO..
> NOW LOOK AT THIS PIECE OF SHIT AFTER A COUPLE OF LOSES AGAINST STEFEEZY...
> ...



FASHO THAT COLD


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN+Dec 16 2009, 10:52 AM~15998379-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)

<span style=\'color:red\'>*PUT N MAJOR WORK IN AND OUT OF THE CITY, THEN JUNKED THE M/F. YR SHIT STAYED IN THE 80'S WHEN I WAS CHECKIN IN THE 90'S THE ONLY WIN U GOT IS WHEN I GOT STUCK BUT I STILL SKYED YR ASS... TO KEEP IT 100 *


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)

*WHAT'S UP WITH A HOP *****? U ON HERE BUMPIN YR GUMS TO THE OUT OF TOWNERS, WHILE I'M CALLING YR ASS OUT N YR OWN CITY!!! LETS DO THIS SHIT TODAY, TOMORROW ANYDAY WHAT IT DOOO BIG MOUTH STOP RUNNING FROM THIS BACK BUMPER!!!!*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*HEY BACK BUMPER JUAN IS IT OK IF I BORROW THE BACK BUMPER PART OF UR NAME FOR A WEEK OR TWO? BACK BUMPER STEFEEZY... :biggrin:  
DID U SEE AND HEAR THE WAY THAT BUMPER SMACKED?? 
THE LAW IS STILL LOOKING FOR ME FOR DISRESPECTING THE S.D PAVMENT... * :biggrin:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@Dec 16 2009, 11:56 AM~15998850
> *WHAT'S UP WITH A HOP *****?  U ON HERE BUMPIN YR GUMS TO THE OUT OF TOWNERS, WHILE I'M CALLING YR ASS OUT N YR OWN CITY!!!  LETS DO THIS SHIT TODAY, TOMORROW ANYDAY WHAT IT DOOO BIG MOUTH STOP RUNNING FROM THIS BACK BUMPER!!!!
> *


*GOOD MORNING SUGG,, HOMIE U KNOW DAAMN WELL IM COMING 2 SEE THAT WAGON. WIN,LOSE OR DRAW...
AND BRING THAT BREAKIN 64 OUT ALSO!!
CHEVY VS CHEVY.... MALIBU VS MALIBU...

AND I WANT 2 HOP AGAINST THE OTTA TOWNER, YA'LL THE ONES MAKEING ME KEEP MY STICKERS ON MY WINDSHIELD BOTHERING ME...
I'M TRYING 2 PUT IT DOWN FOR MY CITY, I WON THE WAR, I'M REALLY DONE WITH U GUYS AFTER I BEAT MALIBU STUCK!!

SEE YA A.S.A.P BUDDY...*


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 16 2009, 12:01 PM~15998890
> *HEY BACK BUMPER JUAN IS IT OK IF I BORROW THE BACK BUMPER PART OF UR NAME FOR A WEEK OR TWO? BACK BUMPER STEFEEZY...  :biggrin:
> DID U SEE AND HEAR THE WAY THAT BUMPER SMACKED??
> THE LAW IS STILL LOOKING FOR ME FOR DISRESPECTING THE S.D PAVMENT...  :biggrin:
> ...



U CAN BORRROW THE BUMMPER IN YOUR NAME IT FUNNY I SAID THAT TO A CAR CLUB OUT HERE ABOUT THE PAVMENT O IT WAS HITTING HARD


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Dec 16 2009, 12:12 PM~15998991
> *U CAN BORRROW  THE BUMMPER IN YOUR NAME IT FUNNY I SAID THAT TO A CAR CLUB OUT HERE ABOUT THE PAVMENT O IT WAS HITTING HARD
> *


*
GOOD LOOKING PIMP...
U GOTTA KEEP IT REAL AND LET THEM KNOW THE CITY LAW IS LOOKING FOR YA!! :biggrin: 

AIGHT LAYITLOW I WILL HOLLA AT YA'LL WHEN I GET TO THE HONEY COMB HIDE OUT.
I GOT SUM POKEYMON 2 DO 2DAY... :biggrin: 

WAT IT DO SOUTHSANDDIEGO AND FIVENINE619 I SEE U PIMPS... :wave::wave:

MUCH LUV 2 ALL AND GOD BLESS!!*


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 16 2009, 12:10 PM~15998966
> *GOOD MORNING SUGG,, HOMIE U KNOW DAAMN WELL IM COMING 2 SEE THAT WAGON. WIN,LOSE OR DRAW...
> AND BRING THAT BREAKIN 64 OUT ALSO!!
> CHEVY VS CHEVY.... MALIBU VS MALIBU...
> ...



I SEE THIS GUY NAME SUGG ON YOUR BUMMPER U NOT HANDLING YOUR ON BACK YARD IM SHOCK THAT ONE THING I DO U CANT FIND ONE ***** IN LA THAT WANT TO TRY ME. P.S AND IF I GET CALLED OUT IM ON HIM ASAP.


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)

*THAT'S HOW U KNOW FO SHO IS FULL OF SHIT,HE LIVES IN HIS OWN LITTLE FAIRY TAIL... WE DON'T CALL HIM FO SHO THE NO SHOW N DAYGO FOR NOTHING..... I CALLED THIS ***** OUT 7 TIMES WITH MY CHEVY AND ONLY GOT 1 HOP WITH HIM (SKYED HIS ASS) NOW HE'S SPEAKIN ON MY SHIT WHEN HE KNOWS IM GETTING A MAKE OVER FOR THE 1ST*  :buttkick: :thumbsdown:


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)

*LET EVERYONE KNOW WHAT DAY U WANNA SEE THIS WAGON *****????*


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 16 2009, 12:17 PM~15999025
> *
> GOOD LOOKING PIMP...
> U GOTTA KEEP IT REAL AND LET THEM KNOW THE CITY LAW IS LOOKING FOR YA!!  :biggrin:
> ...


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@Dec 16 2009, 12:21 PM~15999052
> *THAT'S HOW U KNOW FO SHO IS FULL OF SHIT,HE LIVES IN HIS OWN LITTLE FAIRY TAIL... WE DON'T CALL HIM FO SHO THE NO SHOW N DAYGO FOR NOTHING..... I CALLED THIS ***** OUT 7 TIMES WITH MY CHEVY AND ONLY GOT 1 HOP WITH HIM (SKYED HIS ASS) NOW HE'S SPEAKIN ON MY SHIT WHEN HE KNOWS IM GETTING A MAKE OVER FOR THE 1ST   :buttkick:  :thumbsdown:
> *



I GOT U


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

come on steff..do that shit today..aint nothing better then getting a win before getting some pussy..right? :0


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

:0


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Dec 16 2009, 12:18 PM~15999031
> *I SEE THIS GUY NAME SUGG ON YOUR BUMMPER U NOT HANDLING YOUR ON BACK YARD IM SHOCK THAT ONE THING I DO U CANT FIND ONE ***** IN LA THAT WANT TO TRY ME. P.S AND IF I GET CALLED OUT IM ON HIM ASAP.
> *



*NOW B.BJUAN U SHOULD KNOW BY THE VIDEOS I PUT UP AND THE STICKERS ON MY WINDOWS THEY CAN'T FUCK WITH ME... THEY CAN'T POST ONE VIDEO OF THEM BEATING ME PERIOD!!
I CAN POST 2 PAGES WORTH OF ME PUTTING IN WORK..

HE ALWAYS TALKS BIG WHEN HE KNOWS A PIMP IS BUSY, BUT HE KNOWS I'M GOING 2 HOP AGAINST THAT MALIBU STUCK...
SHIT, I THOUGHT WE WERE SUPPOSE 2 DO IT SUNDAY AFTER THE CHARGER WIN, BUT THE ***** SHOWED UP IN A REGULAR CAR. WTF
WHY U THINK I SAID ON THAT VIDEO THIS IS FOR STR8 GAME NOT SHOWING UP...

TRUST ME B.BJUAN THAT MALIBU STUCK DOES NOT SCARE ME AT ALL.. :nono:*


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

LESS TALK MORE ACTION!!! DAM!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)

* WLL COME GET SOME OF THIS MALIBU STUCK .........*


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@Dec 16 2009, 11:33 AM~15999137
> * WLL COME GET SOME OF THIS MALIBU STUCK .........
> 
> 
> ...


       :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

dam that wagon is working


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@Dec 16 2009, 12:21 PM~15999052
> *NOW U TELL ME WHO'S FULL OF SHIT JUAN?? HE JUST SAID HE DONE HOPPIN HIS 64 BUT HE CALLED ME OUT 7 TIMES.. GET THE FUCK OTTA HERE
> MUST I GO ON...*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Dec 16 2009, 12:38 PM~15999173
> *dam that wagon is working
> *


*
AMEN 2 DAT.... SHE WAS DOING THE DAAMN THANG RIGHT THERE I MUST ADMIT!!! :0 :0 *


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 16 2009, 11:49 AM~15999253
> *
> AMEN 2 DAT....  SHE WAS DOING THE DAAMN THANG RIGHT THERE I MUST ADMIT!!!  :0  :0
> *


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)

****** U AND ALL OF S.D KNOWS I'VE CALLED YR ASS OUT 7 PLUS TIMES WITH MY CHEVY... U WERE NO SHOWS AND PLAYED CAT AND MOUSE GAMES, THAT'S THAT BULLSHIT I AINT GOT TIME FOR.... NOW SHE'S GETTING A MAKING OVER SO I CAN GET READY FOR THIS RAG.... BOTTOM LINE IS WHEN WE FINALLY HOPED AFTER MOTHS OF U RUNNING FROM IT I GOT THE "W" * :biggrin:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@Dec 16 2009, 12:21 PM~15999052
> *THAT'S HOW U KNOW FO SHO IS FULL OF SHIT,HE LIVES IN HIS OWN LITTLE FAIRY TAIL... WE DON'T CALL HIM FO SHO THE NO SHOW N DAYGO FOR NOTHING..... I CALLED THIS ***** OUT 7 TIMES WITH MY CHEVY AND ONLY GOT 1 HOP WITH HIM (SKYED HIS ASS) NOW HE'S SPEAKIN ON MY SHIT WHEN HE KNOWS IM GETTING A MAKE OVER FOR THE 1ST   :buttkick:   :thumbsdown:
> *


*OK SINCE UR GETTING A MAKE OVER FOR THE FIRST. U WANNA HOP CHEVY'S AND THE MALIBU'S IN L.A FOR THE FIRST?

AND THE BEST MAN WINS...

AND SINCE I'M FA SHO THE NO SHO... HOW IS IT THAT I HAVE SO MUCH VIDEO'S AND PICS JUMPING AGAINST U GUYS AND FOR THE CROWD??
COULD U POST HALF OF THE VIDEO'S OR PICS DOING MORE OR THE SAME THANG.. AND I DO MEAN HALF.*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@Dec 16 2009, 12:52 PM~15999272
> * U DID'NT WIN SHIT, BOTH CARS WERE EVEN STEVEN.. :biggrin: :cheesy:
> WHEN U WIN... PEEPS DON'T QUESTION THE WIN...
> 
> BETTER LUCK NEXT TIME BUDDY.... :biggrin: *


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@Dec 16 2009, 12:52 PM~15999272
> ****** U AND ALL OF S.D KNOWS I'VE CALLED YR ASS OUT 7 PLUS TIMES WITH MY CHEVY... U WERE NO SHOWS AND PLAYED CAT AND MOUSE GAMES, THAT'S THAT BULLSHIT I AINT GOT TIME FOR.... NOW SHE'S GETTING A MAKING OVER SO I CAN GET READY FOR THIS RAG.... BOTTOM LINE IS WHEN WE FINALLY HOPED AFTER MOTHS OF U RUNNING FROM IT I GOT THE "W"  :biggrin:
> *



BIG SUGE DO U GUYS HAVE YOUR OWN VIDEO MAN OUT THERE IF SO CAN I GET SOME OF THOSE TO WATCH?


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Dec 16 2009, 05:03 PM~16001664
> *BIG SUGE DO U GUYS HAVE YOUR OWN VIDEO MAN OUT THERE IF SO CAN I GET SOME OF THOSE TO WATCH?
> *



*SORRY 2 SAY BBJ....
IT WON'T HAPPEN PIMP!

AND YES THEY DO HAVE THERE OWN CAMARA MAN...*


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 16 2009, 11:46 PM~16006091
> *
> 
> 
> ...



*AMEN 2 DAT..... GOD DAAMN I LOVE THIS STREET FAME SHIT!!*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

*ALL I HAVE 2 SAY IS......*


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 16 2009, 10:46 PM~16006091
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nono: :nono: :loco: :nicoderm:


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 17 2009, 11:55 AM~16009757
> *ALL I HAVE 2 SAY IS......
> 
> 
> ...



NICE !!!! FA-SHO CAN I GET SOME OF YOUR GUYS VIDEO SO I CAN SEE SOME OF THE CARS OUT THERE THAT WAY I KNOW WHO PEOPLE ARE!


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMMPERJUAN_@Dec 17 2009, 01:18 PM~16010629
> *NICE !!!! FA-SHO CAN I GET SOME OF YOUR GUYS VIDEO SO I CAN SEE SOME OF THE CARS OUT THERE THAT WAY I KNOW WHO PEOPLE ARE!
> *


*JUST CLOWNING AROUND BBJ.. :rofl::rofl:
HELL YEA U CAN GET SUM S.D FOOTAGE PIMP JUICE... :biggrin: 
I WILL HOLLA AT MY BOYS FROM STRIGHT GRINDING 2DAY AND GET CHA SUM COPY'S.
I CAN SEND THEM 2 U OR U CAN GRAB THEM FROM ME ON THE 1ST AFTER I'M DONE BUMPER CHECKIN U AND DARREL!! :biggrin: :biggrin:   *


----------



## San Diego 619 (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Dec 13 2009, 02:20 PM~15968721
> *yeah but i think you should find a way to get those inches with the bumpers  why hop a half a car
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## BIG BEAR63 (Oct 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 18 2009, 02:12 PM~16021634
> *JUST CLOWNING AROUND BBJ.. :rofl::rofl:
> HELL YEA U CAN GET SUM S.D FOOTAGE PIMP JUICE... :biggrin:
> I WILL HOLLA AT MY BOYS FROM STRIGHT GRINDING 2DAY AND GET CHA SUM COPY'S.
> ...


 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 19 2009, 10:15 PM~16033904
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## dena4life-D (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 14 2009, 12:14 PM~15978100



first you said it was not ready what is it going 2 be fun boy let me no when you ready fun boy i got you and please dont copy us and do a gas tank and i think big john said onley bitches copy not saying you are but if you do you no i got 2 call you a bitch my friend lmfao so if you ready lets play ball and by the way dont try 2 lock your cars up like are cars or try 2 make it look a little the same you just going 2 get stuck thank fun boy  </span>


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 16 2009, 12:01 PM~15998890
> *HEY BACK BUMPER JUAN IS IT OK IF I BORROW THE BACK BUMPER PART OF UR NAME FOR A WEEK OR TWO? BACK BUMPER STEFEEZY...  :biggrin:
> DID U SEE AND HEAR THE WAY THAT BUMPER SMACKED??
> THE LAW IS STILL LOOKING FOR ME FOR DISRESPECTING THE S.D PAVMENT...  :biggrin:
> ...


 :0 looks like a crime scene...who got killed???


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 20 2009, 11:17 PM~16043011
> *first you said it was not ready what is it going 2 be fun boy let me no when you ready fun boy i got you and please dont copy us and do a gas tank and i think big john said onley bitches copy not saying you are but if you do you no i got 2 call you a bitch my friend lmfao so if you ready lets play ball and by the way dont try 2 lock your cars up like are cars or try 2 make it look a little the same you just going 2 get stuck thank fun boy   [/size][/color]
> *






WHAT ARE YOU SMOKEN WHY YOU THINK EVERYONE NEEDS TO COPY YOU GUYS COMMEN SENCE ADD WEIGHT LOCK CAR UP HIGH AND GET STUCK ,,,,,,, ADD WEIGHT LOCK CAR UP LOW AND IT COMES BACK DOWN..... AND JOHNNY FROM LOCOS FOR LIFE WAS THE FIRST TO SLID THEM WHEELS BACK!!! SO THAT MEANS YOU COPYING HIM :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: OR YOU THOUGHT IT UP ALL BY YOUR SELF!!!!! BULL SHIT!! GET OFF THAT COPY SHIT D ITS OLD!!!!.................


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 21 2009, 12:57 AM~16044469
> *WHAT ARE YOU SMOKEN WHY YOU THINK EVERYONE NEEDS TO COPY YOU GUYS COMMEN SENCE ADD WEIGHT LOCK CAR UP HIGH AND GET STUCK ,,,,,,,  ADD WEIGHT LOCK CAR UP LOW AND IT COMES BACK DOWN.....      AND JOHNNY FROM LOCOS FOR LIFE WAS THE FIRST TO SLID THEM WHEELS BACK!!! SO THAT MEANS YOU COPYING HIM :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno: OR YOU THOUGHT IT UP ALL BY YOUR SELF!!!!! BULL SHIT!! GET OFF THAT COPY SHIT D ITS OLD!!!!.................
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :uh: :uh:


----------



## laid back in a lac (Feb 24, 2009)

was up chippers


----------



## laid back in a lac (Feb 24, 2009)

it sounds like you want a job at street fame lmao :biggrin:


----------



## laid back in a lac (Feb 24, 2009)

was up five 9


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## savsicc45 (Jun 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac_@Dec 21 2009, 10:42 AM~16046538
> *it sounds like you want a job at street fame lmao :biggrin:
> *


U talking like that's a bad thing , he should want to 
STREET FAME is on top right now everybody know that, keep it 100 CHIAO's is shutin shit down!
Can't nobody beat that 64 & they say if u can't beat them join them but this Game Over homie


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)

MAJESTICS NEW YEARS DAY PICNIC HAS BEEN MOVED TO SANTE FE DAMN, IRWINDALE CALIFORNIA
15501 Arrow Hwy
Irwindale, CA 91706


Please help us spread the word. Thanks  
Terry


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:0


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Dec 20 2009, 10:17 PM~16043011
> *first you said it was not ready what is it going 2 be fun boy let me no when you ready fun boy i got you and please dont copy us and do a gas tank and i think big john said onley bitches copy not saying you are but if you do you no i got 2 call you a bitch my friend lmfao so if you ready lets play ball and by the way dont try 2 lock your cars up like are cars or try 2 make it look a little the same you just going 2 get stuck thank fun boy   [/size][/color]
> *



*IS THAT U CHIPPER D?
LONG TIME NO HEAR PIMP I THOUGHT U DID'NT WANT THIS BACK BUMPER FOR A MINUTE.. BUT I'M GLAD 2 SEE THAT U DO.... :biggrin: :biggrin: 

WE DON'T COPY HOW HIGH TANKS OR REAR ENDS...
MATTER OF FACT DID'NT I BEAT UR WEIGHTED TANKS AND REAR ENDS ALREADY??
SO THERES NO NEED 2 COPY ANYTHING THAT'S IN THE LOSEING LANE PIMP!!

HOW ARE U GONNA SPEAK ON STUCK WHEN EVERY CAR U HAVE BROUGHT 2 SAN DIEGO THIS YEAR HAS GOTTEN STUCK... WHEN U PLAY WITH 100 PLUS INCHES THERES A HIGH CHANCE UR GONNA GET STUCK WE ALL KNOW THIS!!

2 ME IT'S SEEMS UR MAKEING EXCUSES EARLY JUST INCASE I BEAT U...  
SMART MAN.. :biggrin: 

PS. U ASKED FOR IT... NOT ME! BUT GUESS WAT....
I'M READY!!!!*


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 21 2009, 01:57 AM~16044469
> *WHAT ARE YOU SMOKEN WHY YOU THINK EVERYONE NEEDS TO COPY YOU GUYS COMMEN SENCE ADD WEIGHT LOCK CAR UP HIGH AND GET STUCK ,,,,,,,  ADD WEIGHT LOCK CAR UP LOW AND IT COMES BACK DOWN.....      AND JOHNNY FROM LOCOS FOR LIFE WAS THE FIRST TO SLID THEM WHEELS BACK!!! SO THAT MEANS YOU COPYING HIM :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno: OR YOU THOUGHT IT UP ALL BY YOUR SELF!!!!! BULL SHIT!! GET OFF THAT COPY SHIT D ITS OLD!!!!.................
> *



*AMEN 2 EVERYTHING U SAID GOT DAAMN IT.....

AND U MEAN 2 TELL ME CHIPPER D WAS NOT THE FIRST 2 COME OUT WITH THE PUSH BACK REAR END?

AND THIS DUDE GOT NERVES 2 CALL ME A FUN BOY!!! :uh: *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by savsicc45_@Dec 21 2009, 12:10 PM~16047872
> *U talking like that's a bad thing , he should want to
> STREET FAME is on top right now everybody know that, keep it 100 CHIAO's is shutin shit down!
> Can't  :0 yeah right!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :uh: :uh:*


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

....


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Dec 20 2009, 10:37 PM~16043192
> *:0 looks like a crime scene...who got killed???
> *



ANY BODY WHO PULL UP IN FRONT OF ME!!!!!


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FA $HO RIDAZ_@Dec 22 2009, 01:28 AM~16055464
> *AMEN 2 EVERYTHING U SAID GOT DAAMN IT.....
> 
> AND U MEAN 2 TELL ME CHIPPER D WAS NOT THE FIRST 2 COME OUT WITH THE PUSH BACK REAR END?
> ...



WHAt UP FA-SHO


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 22 2009, 04:13 PM~16059981
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl:  hno:  hno:
> :0  :0  yeah right!!!!!! :0  :0  :0  :uh:  :uh:
> *


IT MADE YOU GO BACK TO THE DRAWING BORD!!!! HOWS UR KNEE HA HA THATS FOR TALKEN ALL THAT SHIT!!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## laid back in a lac (Feb 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by savsicc45_@Dec 21 2009, 01:10 PM~16047872
> *U talking like that's a bad thing , he should want to
> STREET FAME is on top right now everybody know that, keep it 100 CHIAO's is shutin shit down!
> Can't nobody beat that 64 & they say if u can't beat them join them but this Game Over homie
> *



hey you better ask somebody i work there dummy and i rep straight game and the games never over  :cool:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

WHAT UP HATT GOT THAT PAINT BOOTH READY FOR YOU!!!!


----------



## Lil Hatt (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 22 2009, 11:01 PM~16064785
> *WHAT UP HATT GOT THAT PAINT BOOTH READY FOR YOU!!!!
> *


Okay thats wus up i"ll call u later


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

lil hatt on layitlow. aww shit!!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 22 2009, 09:32 PM~16064423
> *IT MADE YOU GO BACK TO THE DRAWING BORD!!!! HOWS UR KNEE HA HA THATS FOR TALKEN ALL THAT SHIT!!!!! :0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Hatt (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Dec 23 2009, 02:43 PM~16069996
> *lil hatt on layitlow. aww shit!!!!
> *


Yeah Datt im on here so stay tuned


----------



## Lil Hatt (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Dec 23 2009, 02:43 PM~16069996
> *lil hatt on layitlow. aww shit!!!!
> *


Yeah Datt im on here so stay tuned


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lil Hatt_@Dec 23 2009, 07:25 PM~16072010
> *Yeah Datt im on here so stay tuned
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)

*HOW U THINK U DONE HOPPING W/STRAIGHT GAME WHEN I JUST SERVED YR MUTHA FUCKEN ASS LAST NIGHT!!!*


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@Dec 28 2009, 11:29 AM~16110534
> *HOW U THINK U DONE HOPPING W/STRAIGHT GAME  WHEN I JUST SERVED YR MUTHA FUCKEN ASS LAST NIGHT!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## SGREGAL (Apr 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by big $uge_@Dec 28 2009, 11:29 AM~16110534
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>straightgame!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## hitinswchzonbichs (Jan 15, 2008)

so wat happen when the new motor was put in?


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hitinswchzonbichs_@Dec 29 2009, 03:55 PM~16125042
> *so wat happen when the new motor was put in?
> *


     :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hitinswchzonbichs_@Dec 29 2009, 05:55 PM~16125042
> *so wat happen when the new motor was put in?
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_Gayhw_RMM


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 29 2009, 06:32 PM~16126688
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_Gayhw_RMM
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 29 2009, 08:43 PM~16126817
> *:barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :biggrin:
> *


QUIT LOOKING AT THE 62 AND YOU WILL STOP THROWING UP!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mikey Defense (Jul 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hitinswchzonbichs_@Dec 29 2009, 04:55 PM~16125042
> *so wat happen when the new motor was put in?
> *


IT GOT STUCK AGAIN THEN THE CHAINED IT DOWN A FEW LINKS SO IT WONT GET STUCK.. JUST TO KEEP IT 100:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mikey Defense_@Dec 29 2009, 10:58 PM~16128582
> *IT GOT STUCK AGAIN THEN THE CHAINED IT DOWN A FEW LINKS SO IT WONT GET STUCK.. JUST TO KEEP IT 100:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHAT IT DOO DID YOU GET THAT HOP OUT THE WAY??? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: PORTER BROKE YOUR ASS OFF :0


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hitinswchzonbichs_@Dec 29 2009, 03:55 PM~16125042
> *so wat happen when the new motor was put in?
> *


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Dec 29 2009, 10:38 PM~16129078
> *
> 
> 
> ...


the mothafucka was workin but i think they chained it down didnt they???


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 29 2009, 08:37 PM~16128292
> *QUIT LOOKING AT THE 62 AND YOU WILL STOP THROWING UP!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Dec 29 2009, 09:44 PM~16129133
> *the mothafucka was workin but i think they chained it down didnt they???
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :barf: :barf:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Dec 29 2009, 09:44 PM~16129133
> *the mothafucka was workin but i think they chained it down didnt they???
> *


ur to busy typing on ur blackberry werent u.. :0


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

lol


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Dec 29 2009, 10:52 PM~16129231
> *ur to busy typing on ur blackberry werent u.. :0
> *


no i walked over to rally's to get me a meal. lol. i seen it from far


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Dec 29 2009, 09:54 PM~16129258
> *no i walked over to rally's to get me a meal. lol. i seen it from far
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Dec 29 2009, 11:38 PM~16129078
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PEOPLE LIE VIDEOS DONT!!! RIGHT! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 29 2009, 11:47 PM~16129164
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


YOUR A HATER BROKE DICK!!!! :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 29 2009, 10:03 PM~16129399
> *YOUR A HATER BROKE DICK!!!! :0
> *


GO FIX THE 64!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 </span> :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 30 2009, 12:05 AM~16129432
> *GO FIX THE 6 BOO!!! :0 :0*


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 29 2009, 10:07 PM~16129449
> *GO PAINT IT ALREADY A-1 !!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 *


----------



## jayboy1 (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 29 2009, 10:47 PM~16129164
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jayboy1_@Dec 29 2009, 10:09 PM~16129482
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

big joe what up i see you


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 30 2009, 12:08 AM~16129467
> *LEAD MASTER!*


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 29 2009, 10:10 PM~16129504
> *FROM THE LOOKS OF IT YOU GONNA NEED ONE TOO!!!!!!  HEY WHATS THE SFH STAND FOR SAN FRANSISCOS HOMOS!!!!</span> :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0*


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 30 2009, 12:12 AM~16129525
> *HEY WHATS THE SFH STAND FOR SAN FRANSISCOS HOMOS!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


YOU WOULD KNOW ALL ABOUT IT WOULDENT YOU!!!!! QUEIR BAIT!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 29 2009, 10:13 PM~16129557
> *YOU WOULD KNOW ALL ABOUT IT WOULDENT YOU!!!!!  QUEIR BAIT!!
> *


DONT BE A SORE LOSER PEDRO!!!!!!! :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

you guys need prayer


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 30 2009, 12:14 AM~16129573
> *DONT BE A SORE LOSER PEDRO!!!!!!! :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


HA HA THE ONLY THING SORE IS UR KNEE!! :biggrin: :biggrin: ITS ALL GOOD !!!!!!STREESING NOBODY GOT GEARS!!!!! FUUCCCKKK!!!!!!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 29 2009, 10:16 PM~16129593
> *HA HA THE ONLY THING SORE IS UR KNEE!! :biggrin:  :biggrin: ITS ALL GOOD !!!!!!STREESING NOBODY GOT GEARS!!!!!  FUUCCCKKK!!!!!!!!
> *


EXCUSES SO I WONT BREAK YOU OFF AND BUST YOUR KNEE CAP!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :420: :420: :420: :420: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## jayboy1 (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Dec 29 2009, 11:14 PM~16129579
> *you guys need prayer
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 30 2009, 12:17 AM~16129617
> *EXCUSES SO I WONT BREAK YOU OFF AND BUST YOUR KNEE CAP!!!!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0  :420:  :420:  :420:  :420:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


FUCKER WERE ON THE SAME BOAT!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 29 2009, 10:18 PM~16129639
> *FUCKER WERE ON THE SAME BOAT!!!
> *


DAM WERE GOING TO SINK FOR SURE WITH ALL THAT LEAD!!!! :0 :0 :uh: :uh:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Dec 29 2009, 10:14 PM~16129579
> *you guys need prayer
> *


PRAY FOR CHAIO TO FIND SOME GEARS SO I CAN BREAK HIM OFF!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 76SEVILLEMAN_@Dec 30 2009, 12:14 AM~16129579
> *you guys need prayer
> *


HERE YOU GO!!!


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 30 2009, 12:19 AM~16129653
> *DAM WERE GOING TO SINK FOR SURE WITH ALL THAT LEAD!!!! :0  :0  :uh:  :uh:
> *


FOR REALS!!! I THINK THE 64 ALREADY SINKING INTO THE ASPHALT!!


----------



## jayboy1 (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 29 2009, 11:10 PM~16129504
> *FROM THE LOOKS OF IT YOU GONNA NEED ONE TOO!!!!!!  LEAD MASTER!
> *












:yes: :yes: :yes: :h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jayboy1_@Dec 30 2009, 12:23 AM~16129710
> *
> 
> 
> ...


YESSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 29 2009, 10:21 PM~16129690
> *HERE YOU GO!!!
> 
> 
> ...


LOOK UNDER YOUR PILLOW IN THE MORNING !!!!! YOUR GEARS WILL BE THERE!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

sup alvin :wave:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jayboy1_@Dec 29 2009, 10:23 PM~16129710
> *
> 
> 
> ...


    :x: :x: :x: :x: :x:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 30 2009, 12:24 AM~16129720
> *LOOK UNDER YOUR PILLOW IN THE MORNING !!!!! YOUR GEARS WILL BE THERE!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HA HA FOR REALSSS !!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 29 2009, 10:26 PM~16129748
> *HA HA FOR REALSSS !!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


   :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :loco: :loco:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 30 2009, 12:27 AM~16129760
> *    :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :loco:  :loco:
> *


WE GONNA GET THEM N THE MORNING!!!! FUCKEN DUDES OVER HERE R KRAZY 150 A GEAR!!!!

FA FA FUCK THAT!! :angry:


----------



## jayboy1 (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 29 2009, 11:21 PM~16129690
> *HERE YOU GO!!!
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 29 2009, 10:28 PM~16129783
> *WE GONNA GET THEM N THE MORNING!!!!  FUCKEN DUDES OVER HERE R KRAZY  150 A GEAR!!!!
> 
> FA FA FUCK THAT!! :angry:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 30 2009, 12:29 AM~16129796
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


IM RUNNING TWO 7 GEARS TO THE NOSE WHAT YOU KNOW BOUT THAT!!!!! :0 :0


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

lol. i got 2 fresh 9s in my garage


----------



## jayboy1 (Jul 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 29 2009, 11:34 PM~16129855
> *IM RUNNING TWO 7 GEARS TO THE NOSE WHAT YOU KNOW BOUT THAT!!!!! :0  :0
> *


 uffin:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jayboy1_@Dec 30 2009, 12:37 AM~16129887
> *uffin:
> *


now thats some power!!! lol


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Dec 30 2009, 12:12 AM~16129525
> *<span style='color:blue'>HATERZZZ!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## 76SEVILLEMAN (Jun 19, 2002)

what up manny!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tru2thagame (Sep 23, 2009)

WUT IT DOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## FA SHO RIDAZ (Oct 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chaio_@Dec 29 2009, 10:58 PM~16129330
> *PEOPLE LIE VIDEOS DONT!!!  RIGHT!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



* SUGG SOUNDED JUST LIKE HE LOOKED...
DUMB!!! :uh: 

LIKE I SAID ALL WE NEEDED WAS MOTORS THAT'S WHY HE WAS SCARED 2 RUN IT BACK!!

I DID'NT KNOW HOW HIGH TEACH U HOW 2 LIE AND NOT HOP BACK!!

STREET FAME FOE LIFE!!*


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

> IT ACTUALLY STAND FOR ]
> 
> 
> SO YOU GOING TO SERVE YOURSELF!!!! :0 :0 :0 </span>


----------



## VICE PRESIDENT (Jan 24, 2008)

:0


----------



## big $uge (Sep 19, 2006)

*DAMN I SEE ME SERVING YR ASS REALLY GOT U FUCKED UP INSIDE FO SHO.. LOL, HAD TO START A NEW TOPIC AND ALL..

KEEP SHIT 100... NOT ONLY DID U CHANGE THE MOTORS BUT U ALSO ADJUSTED THE CHAINS AND BROUGHT THE CAR DOWN, OR DID U FORGET THAT?? Y U THINK I WAS YELLING "ONLY 90 INCHES" ON THAT VIDEO....

BOTTOM LINE IS DURING THE BATTLE YR SHIT WAS LOCKED UP AT A HEIGHT U THOUGHT U WERE WORKING AT AND GOT STUCK AND THEN DUG THE FUCK OUT
MY POINT WAS PROVEN & NO NEED TO KEEP JUMPING MY SHIT... U HAD TO KEEP JUMPING YR SHIT CAUSE U WERE OUT THEIR LOOKIN LIKE AN ASS!!

THOSE OTHER VIDEOS R SHOWING YR SHIT FLOATING AND COMING DOWN AFTER U CHAINED THAT PIECE OF SHIT DOWN... 

NEXT TIME STAY READY SO U DON'T HAVE TO LOOK STUPID IN FRONT OF THE WHOLE S.D AND RUSH TO GET READY AFTER GETTIN BUMPER CHECKED :buttkick: .....U LOOSE, GET OVER IT, AND DON'T WORRY IMA SERVE YR ASS AGAIN THIS WEEKEND ...

I'M OUT LAYITLOW SEE YA'LL THIS WEEKEND * :wave:


----------



## chaio (Jan 14, 2004)

> > IT ACTUALLY STAND FOR ]
> > SO YOU GOING TO SERVE YOURSELF!!!! :0 :0 :0 </span>
> 
> 
> :dunno: :dunno: IDK


----------

